

The Perils of Sample Code - donniefitz2
http://donniefitz2.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/the-perils-of-sample-code/

======
ameyamk
I think Sample code has its value. It helps you learn stuff rather quickly.
Just because some people push sample code to production does not justify not
providing/ using sample code in the first place. But to agree with you, thanks
for spotting the perils of sample code. I guess it can be used as a gentle
reminder to every one using sample code...

------
donniefitz2
Yeah, I understand that tutorials are usually written with the focus on one
thing but pointing people to even a link for security or unit testing
techniques would be helpful.

